# Effective Aikido techniques.



## K-man

To get away from the negative influence of some of the other threads I would like to see members post examples of what they consider good or effective aikido techniques.  Rather than just post a clip, please say why you think it is effective.

The first technique I will post is actually one of the more complex, but it does demonstrate many of the elements that make aikido work.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xd0EMgXdqu8&feature=related

It demonstrates moving (tsabaki), deflecting the attack but not stopping it, the Atemi which is an integral part of aikido but as the guy says is not always necessary, followed by the throw which if required could have been turned into an arm bar and shoulder dislocation.

Another thing I like about this clip is that the instructor shows what commonly causes this technique to fail.  

The other interesting thing with this clip is that if the guys had karate gis on instead of hakama you would recognise the initial gedan uke followed by shuto uchi to the neck leading into the takedown using mawashi uke.     :asian:


----------



## RoninX

That has a good chance of working, but has to be practiced many times through sparring and constant repetition. It ain´t gonna work if you only practice it once in a while. A double leg wrestling takedown works great because they do that all the time.


----------



## K-man

RoninX said:


> That has a good chance of working, but has to be practiced many times through sparring and constant repetition. It ain´t gonna work if you only practice it once in a while. A double leg wrestling takedown works great because they do that all the time.


 Well thank you for acknowledging than an aikido technique might work!  

Your comment on a double leg wrestling takedown has absolutely NO relevence to the technique in question.  Perhaps you might like to post that comment in a more appropriate place.  This is, after all an Aikido thread and I have not seen double leg wrestling takedowns performed in Aikido circles.   :asian:


----------



## MJS

*Admin note:

Attention all members...return to the topic at hand, which is on effective Aikido techniques.  As the OP said, post a clip and discuss why you feel its effective.  If people are here to troll the thread, you will soon find yourself banned from the forum.  I'll remind everyone again, of the forum rules.  I suggest you all start reading them.*

*Consider this the one and only warning.  Further disruption will result in a automatic ban!

MJS
MT Asst Admin*


----------



## Aiki Lee

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J7RwIgJdo4o&feature=relmfu

Here's another one from the same guy. I like the way he instructs because he points out that uke must continue to attack for the technique to work. After the intial shove, if uke stops, tori can't execute the throw. This is something so many people forget about aiki based combat skills.


----------



## K-man

Himura Kenshin said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J7RwIgJdo4o&feature=relmfu
> 
> Here's another one from the same guy. I like the way he instructs because he points out that uke must continue to attack for the technique to work. After the intial shove, if uke stops, tori can't execute the throw. This is something so many people forget about aiki based combat skills.


Beautiful. He doesn't stop the attack and tori walks straight into the throw.  I like the instructor's explanations also.  It just helps to complete the picture.   :asian:


----------



## St Matt

The guys name is Gary Boaz, he has all these training techniques on a series of dvd's. I find them very useful, I think he is a great teacher.


----------



## Manny

Nice videos, infact every time I see vids like these I want to jump inside aikido mat again. I think aikido is a cleaver way of dealing with a bad person or persons.

Yes it's true, aikido is a martial art wich needs time and lots or repetetions but once you get the mod then it can be very helpfull trying to avoid violence firsth and then if forced or need it use the aikido to get away of the atack.

Every time I see an aikidoka flow I really apreciate the beauty and efectiveness inside him/her.

Manny


----------



## Manny

You asked? here you have it:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GW_oQEiXgWQ&feature=fvst

Manny


----------



## fangjian

Probably one of my favorite principle I learned in martial arts. 'Funakogi Undo'    This rowing movement can generate tremendous power when you put this concept into many techniques.


----------



## K-man

Now that "You all know Who" is no longer around 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, try this one.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j2OuazI8JdI&feature=player_embedded#at=29

I don't normally like rigid kihon karate-like punches, prefering more flowing focussed and committed attacks but this vid gives a good look at the use of tsabaki and atemi, and demonstrates that aikidoka don't have to "catch" punches to be effective.

Once again, if instead of the hakama, uke had on a karate gi, it could be my class of Goju karate. 

That is exactly why we don't 'spar'. I teach my guys to move in and engage. We move in and finish the exercise with a decisive move, then do it again, and again, and again.

Aikido, karate ... same, same. :asian:


----------



## K-man

fangjian said:


> Probably one of my favorite principle I learned in martial arts. 'Funakogi Undo' This rowing movement can generate tremendous power when you put this concept into many techniques.


... and how not to do it! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lAsDaycc7J8&feature=related

Here's one demonstrating one of the techniques you mentioned.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xBVxveyrsMY&NR=1&feature=fvwp

We practise it with more relaxed hands. In the take down Gary Boaz Sensei uses broken timing but the tense arms in the first 'exercise' part don't show that broken timing as well.


----------



## K-man

Manny said:


> You asked? here you have it:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GW_oQEiXgWQ&feature=fvst
> 
> Manny


 Nice one Manny.  

But it can't be Aikido.  He's punching, elbowing and kicking!   :rofl:  :rofl:


----------



## St Matt

I think this technique is pretty effective, in fact we were practising this last night against quick punches / strikes. We do it slightly differently in that we do move slightly off line but even so I think this would be a good move to have if someone was to throw a punch at you.


----------



## K-man

St Matt said:


> I think this technique is pretty effective, in fact we were practising this last night against quick punches / strikes. We do it slightly differently in that we do move slightly off line but even so I think this would be a good move to have if someone was to throw a punch at you.


I agree with you as to the effectivness.  As long as you recognise that moving off the line can allow Tori to keep his centre.  If the deflection of the arm takes Tori's centre, the irimi nage is so much easier.  BTW I loved the little tip of the hip to facilitate the takedown.

Once again, we train that very same sequence in our karate classes, sometimes with a takedown from behind but often with the irimi nage.   I cannot tell a lie.  I took it straight from my aikido class.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for your post.


----------



## Bill Mattocks

If I may be permitted to veer off course for a moment (in a good way), I'd like to mention that MT's own Victor Smith has been posting a series of very detailed (with short video clips in some cases) blog entries on his experiences fitting his Aikido training to Isshin-Ryu kata, mostly in the case of 'Chinto'.  As an Isshin-Ryu student, I find it fascinating; perhaps you will find it interesting too from your own perspective.

And for what it may be worth, my own Sensei has cross-trained with Aikido people here in Michigan, finds it quite useful, incorporates several traps and so forth into our own training, and proudly displays a banner written in Japanese that was given him by the local Aikido association in our dojo.

Here's Victor's blog:

http://isshin-concentration.blogspot.com/


----------



## Manny

K-man said:


> Nice one Manny.
> 
> But it can't be Aikido.  He's punching, elbowing and kicking!   :rofl:  :rofl:



C'mon you are killing me!!!:flame: jejejejejejejeje.

Seriusly talking, I really like that video because it shows something I really like, the ability to disrupt an atack with a punch,hit,kick or ahtever and then the use of the control technique.

I have no seen any kind of aikido like the one on that clip here in the two dojos aikido dojos I have at hand but it does not mean that aikido can't be that way, in fact the aikido clip I put in the tread is something I do in my TKD clases.

The way I do one steps sparring and Ho Shi Sul (self defense techs) most of the times end with some kind of judo or aikido tech, rember my exposure to these two martial arts is limited however what I learned from them even they are simple techs are well used by myself.

I think been an striker (most a kicker) I can incorporate my favorite techs into aikido that's why aikido is one of the martial arts I will like to go back but in a serius way this time.

Manny


----------



## Manny

Bill Mattocks said:


> If I may be permitted to veer off course for a moment (in a good way), I'd like to mention that MT's own Victor Smith has been posting a series of very detailed (with short video clips in some cases) blog entries on his experiences fitting his Aikido training to Isshin-Ryu kata, mostly in the case of 'Chinto'.  As an Isshin-Ryu student, I find it fascinating; perhaps you will find it interesting too from your own perspective.
> 
> And for what it may be worth, my own Sensei has cross-trained with Aikido people here in Michigan, finds it quite useful, incorporates several traps and so forth into our own training, and proudly displays a banner written in Japanese that was given him by the local Aikido association in our dojo.
> 
> Here's Victor's blog:
> 
> http://isshin-concentration.blogspot.com/



Nice to see you here Bill, as you do I think MA's are inclusive, I mean there are some techs that share in comon and I don't see why karate for example can blend with aikido as you pointed out.

I am a MA's nut and open minded to tray diferent techs and styles and take what it works to me and incorporate it to my TKD.

Good aikido is a terrific way to stay away from troubles and if need it to aply it in self defense esenarios.

Don't know if you know an aikido sensei named Rick Mirandetti, he's a 4th degree black belt in Tang Soo Do, he has quite experience in martial arts and reading some about him I saw there was a point in his life that he asked himself is there will be another way of defend himself without maiming or causing so much damage to a person so he discovered aikido and now he holds a 3rd degree black belt in aikido if I recall and the guy runs a TSD/AKD dojo with sucess, Rick Mirandetti is very nice apliying akido techs you can see him in YouTube too.

Manny


----------



## citom

[yt]I82BQFQ5uZ0[/yt]
Nishio Sensei showing dynamic nage-waza with atemi. Nishio Sensei was the primary teacher of Stefan Stenudd, who features in the atemi-waza video in an earlier post


----------



## Victor Smith

Hi Bill,

Thanks for the kind words about my blog thoughts.

My instructor Tristan Sutrisno's aikido came from his father's studies in Japan in the 1930's and is an older extremely small circle aikido. They don't use the attacker's momentum, instead it is Pain, or frequently more the threat of pain that throws the person. The pain moves them. They attack and you respond by putting their face in the ground (depending of course).

His aikido is fully integrated into his karate 'bunkai' along with many IndonesianSilat Tjimande techniques. I have a small knowledge of those practices and have worked them for a while. My own studies are taking the examples of aikido and finding movement similarity to karate technique, using the small circle technique I was shown. (BTW the idea of small circle is my own explanation of what his technique does.) Aikido is not a montholic practice.

As a result of my studies I don't see aikido as a way to avoid fighting, rather as an efficient choice to end conflict most suddenly so there is no chance of a fight.

just an opinion,


----------



## K-man

Victor Smith said:


> My own studies are taking the examples of aikido and finding movement similarity to karate technique, using the small circle technique I was shown. (BTW the idea of small circle is my own explanation of what his technique does.) Aikido is not a montholic practice.
> 
> As a result of my studies I don't see aikido as a way to avoid fighting, rather as an efficient choice to end conflict most suddenly so there is no chance of a fight.
> 
> just an opinion,


 But a totally valid opinion.   Your experience is identical to mine in many ways although you are probably further along the path. 

I always felt there was something lacking in the style of Japanese Goju I was practising and eventually that lead to me changing over to the Okinawan form.  Aikido techniques and principles are everywhere in the classic kata once you start looking.

I enjoyed your blog but haven't had time yet to really explore it in depth.  You have obviously put an enormous effort into your research. Thank you for sharing it.

Can I just say though, although ikkyo is among the first things you learn in aikido, against a resisting opponent, without atemi, it is one of the hardest moves to achieve.  I reckon when I master ikkyo, I will have mastered aikido!   :asian:


----------



## St Matt

K-man said:


> I agree with you as to the effectivness. *As long as you recognise that moving off the line can allow Tori to keep his centre. If the deflection of the arm takes Tori's centre, the irimi nage is so much easier. BTW I loved the little tip of the hip to facilitate the takedown.*
> 
> Once again, we train that very same sequence in our karate classes, sometimes with a takedown from behind but often with the irimi nage. I cannot tell a lie. I took it straight from my aikido class.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your post.


That is a good point, I will mention that the next time I go training.

Thanks


----------



## K-man

St Matt said:


> That is a good point, I will mention that the next time I go training.
> 
> Thanks


 And just remember I wrote Tori when I meant Uke. Sorry!


----------

